# Still Looking!



## Joel (Jul 31, 2005)

OK I think I have the wife ready to look hard at this new vacation style







The big question is what ca I haul? I have a chev van...5.3 V8 the book says 6400lbs. From looking at some of the post I could haul a 28 with the rear slide and the bunks up front.....I think....on the other hand the 26 "2006" with the bunks up front looks better....on the weight side...but for a quick stop...in this one you have to let out the back to use the table?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Joel,

Can't speak for other Outbacks, but yes, you're right---the bed will have to be pulled out to get to the dinette on the 26RS.

I don't know how important that is for you as I've never driven longer than 9 hours in mine so didn't feel the need to stop and go through all that just to eat when there's plenty of restaurants on the road. But that's just me.

Good luck in choosing the Outback that's right for you! I know you'll enjoy it when you finally get it.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Joel,

I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the 28RS-DS you are looking at is going to be way too heavy for your current TV. If your manual specs the vehicles tow rating as 6,400lbs, you are right at the actual dry weight of the trailer. I know Keysyone claims a significantly lower dry weight, but that is without any options, and you can not get an Outback without all the options.

Add to that, the weight of any fluids you are carrying, items you want to pack in the trailer, most tend to be small, but you would be surprised how fast they add up, weight wise.

Finally, you have to take into account any weight added to the TV itself. The tow rating is based on a driver only, with a full tank of gas. any additional weight (i.e.: passengers, luggage, whatever) must be deducted from the TV's tow rating.

Once you have added all that up, most people like to leave at least a 25% 'reserve' in their towing capacity. This varies depending on your situation. If you will only be towing in the flatlands, a big reserve is not as important. Head for the hills and mountains on the other hand, and you would probably want an even larger reserve. I know I would!

Not trying to rain on your parade here. The Outback life is great! But I would advise looking at a smaller unit, or a more capable TV. We really don't want anybody getting hurt out there.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Joel,

We have had our 26RS for 3 yrs and the access to the dinette while travelling has never been an issue.

Take a close look at your tow rating and how much weight you'll have in your van. You will be close to your limit with the 26RS and I believe over the limit with a 28RSDS.

We pull ours with a 5.3L Tahoe (7800# tow rating) but would not go any larger than the 26RS. I have not weighed my unit yet but figure I am approaching 6000# fully loaded on the trailer.

A lot of people will tell you to figure about 75-80% of towing capacity when looking at trailers.

Good luck whatever you decide and happy camping







.

-Matt


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Have to agree with PDX_Doug

The OUTBACK dry weight does not include any of the options that you will have ... my 23RS was suppose to be about 4800 pounds accroding to the sticker.. it weighed in at about 5700 --

on top of that add TT supplies, propane, batteries and TV people, fuel, supplies... and I think that you are going to be well over towing ...

especially if you use the 80% rule that says -- take your max tow rating .. divide by 80%.. and thats the safe wieght you can haul...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ghosty,

I'm sure you meant to say multiply (not divide) your max tow rating by 80%. Dividing the max tow rating by 80% will make the result a larger number.

Bill


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Cookie9933..

Yes I meant to say multiply... good catch...

no wonder my wife doesn't let me do the taxes ... or tipping ... or actually anything else for that matter....

actually in his case if he multiplies or divides he is still over..


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Morrowmd said:


> We have had our 26RS for 3 yrs and the access to the dinette while travelling has never been an issue.[snapback]47611[/snapback]​


Right...as long as the slide is out! In order to put the slide in, you have to flatten the couch and break down the dinette. The dinette in the 26 RS is not accessible while traveling.

Randy


----------



## Joel (Jul 31, 2005)

I think that is the part I do not under stand is the weight issue!


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel,
I would recommend to visit rvtowingtips.com and choose the link "what can I tow"....there is and Excel spread sheet to assist in calculating tv and tt weights. I used this site and excel spread sheet to figure out the weights of the different tt's we were considering on purchasing.

We own a 26RS, and considered the 28RSDS unit, however when calculating the different weights, the 28RSDS maximized our gross combined weight. When choosing a tt, safety should be at the top of the list. If you really like the 28RSDS, then consider the purchase of a different TV.

All the best,
Bill


----------



## Joel (Jul 31, 2005)

You know I just left the dealer. He has, "I have a deal on the 23 right now." I want the 4 bunks up front. I need the room. I have seen several post on here with full size Ford and Chev vans towing the 26 RS and some small SUV types towing the 28 big one. What am I missing?


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

We just purchased a 28RSDS at 5700 dry weight on the sticker.

We pull w/ a F150 5.4L V8, tow rating 8,000 lbs. The max combined rating (truck + camper + people + stuff) is 13,000. We weighed when packed for a week, 4 bikes, and 5 people and the weight was 13,000. So we are now looking for a larger tow vehicle which I hate b/c that means lower mpg. Trying to decide between F250 Diesel or a 3/4 ton Suburban or Yukon.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Randy,

What I think what Matt means is that the lack of access to the dinette hasn't been an issue. I guess not everyone uses it when on the road.

Bill


----------



## Joel (Jul 31, 2005)

You mean taht Nissian will haul more than my van?


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Joel,

Here's the bottom line for me:

Can you tow the 28RSDS with your van? Maybe.

Will it fry your tranny? Probably.

Will you enjoy the journey? Doubtful.

I'm towing the 26RS with a Ford E-150 with a 5.4L with a tow capacity of 6900 lbs. I'm probably at 90% of my tow capacity and I have had my share of white knuckle moments even though I'm comfortable most of the time. As I mentioned to you in previous posts, I also want a 28RSDS but even though I might be able to tow it home with my current TV, I'd never take my beloved family in it for more than 10 miles...

Just my feelings, mind you.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

With our 28RSS, we upgraded from an E-150 to an E-350 with a V-10 and it made a world of difference. The MPG towing was nearly the same (8-ish).


----------

